# Guter Mailserver mit IMAP



## seeba (30 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich suche einen wirklich guten Mailserver (SMTP) mit IMAP-Server, der unter Windows läuft. Mehr Funktionen à la Exchange brauch ich nicht und sollten auch nicht vorhanden sein, da den Rest das CRM erledigt.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Mai 2006)

Wir setzen bei uns seit Jahren VPOP ein und sind damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## seeba (30 Mai 2006)

Scheint aber nur POP zu beherschen. Hätte allerdings gerne 'nen guten IMAP, am besten mit den Fähigkeiten von Exchange oder sendmail+cyrus im E-Mail-Bereich ohne das ganze andere Gedöns von Exchange. Hab noch hier den gefunden: http://www.ccsoftware.ca/mdaemon/ . Werd's mal testen.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Mai 2006)

Laut unserem Admin kann der auch IMAP.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Mai 2006)

Nachtrag:
Siehe http://www.pscs.co.uk/products/vpop3/index.php?PHPSESSID=cd236c705d17e56185225c99dc683c80 im Abschnitt Standards Compliant. Man braucht die Variante VPOP3 Enterprise, die wir auch haben, die Standardversion kann nur POP3.


----------



## seeba (30 Mai 2006)

Dankeschön, sieht schon mal ganz gut aus. Wo liegt der preislich?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Mai 2006)

Das hängt von der Benutzerzahl ab, ausführliche Infos unter http://www.pscs.co.uk/products/vpop3/pricelist.php#ent


----------



## seeba (30 Mai 2006)

Ist ja noch ganz human bei 25 User. Wenn ich das mit den Exchange CALs vergleiche, die nach der Umrüstung rumliegen, wird mir leicht schlecht.


----------



## HeizDuese (30 Mai 2006)

Es lebe Linux !


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Mai 2006)

Stimmt, nur wenn in der Firma noch kein Linuxrechner für entsprechende Zwecke steht, sind dann die Kosten dafür (Einarbeitung,...) deutlich höher als für die obige Windows-Software. Darüber hinaus muss im professionellen Bereich auch die Pflege und Wartung des Systems gewährleistet sein, es *muss* funktionieren. Und wenn sich da keiner auskennt, kann es ganz schnell sehr teuer werden wenn die Kiste mal keine Lust hat. 
Wenn natürlich Linux eingeführt ist und entsprechende Spezialisten im Hause sind, ist das Ganze keine Frage. Und dann wäre die Frage hier auch nicht gestellt worden


----------



## volker (31 Mai 2006)

vielleicht ist das ja auch was für dich
http://www.soft-ware.net/internet/email/server/p03108.asp


----------



## afk (31 Mai 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Darüber hinaus muss im professionellen Bereich auch die Pflege und Wartung des Systems gewährleistet sein, es *muss* funktionieren. Und wenn sich da keiner auskennt, kann es ganz schnell sehr teuer werden wenn die Kiste mal keine Lust hat.


Aus leidlichen Erfahrungen muß ich feststellen, daß so was auch mit teurer, professioneller Windows-Software nicht unbedingt gewähleistet ist. Wenn die Windows-Kiste mal nicht so tut wie sie soll, dann helfen die Kenntnisse im Hause bei den meisten Firmen auch nicht weiter, da die Kenntnisse bei Windows-Sysops oft viel zu oberflächlich sind, siehe auch "Warum es keine guten Windows-Sysops gibt", auch wenn 's lustig geschrieben ist, ein wahrer Kern ist da schon dran. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (31 Mai 2006)

Naja da ist schon einer im Haus, aber die Lösung muss auch noch laufen, wenn ich nächstes Jahr weg geh.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

http://www.lanmailserver.de

Kenne den Mailserver nicht, aber wir haben andere 
Software von Mirko Böer im Einsatz und sind
mit Preis/Leistung/Support sehr zufrieden.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

